
Best reasons to use Smalltalk - berserker-one
https://medium.com/p/smalltalk-ruined-my-life-aaf2190f6f16
======
louiscyphre
This is the best article on Smalltalk ever! Thanks!

Is there a way to use Smalltalk with popular version control software such as
Git?

~~~
informatimago
Of course.

You don't have to use image-based systems to program in Smalltalk: you can
also write unix Smalltalk programs, using gst (GNU Smalltalk).

cf. eg. [http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/10/smalltalk-hello-world-
ex...](http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/10/smalltalk-hello-world-example-how-
to-write-and-execute-smalltalk-program-on-linux-
os/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheGeekStuff+\(The+Geek+Stuff\))

